# Help still trickling wee!



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I know Bonnie is only 13 weeks but I cannot believe how many accidents she has on my carpet still. She is good at going outside but whenever she gets remotely excited which is very easily she trickles wee! My carpet is beginning to take on a strange marble effect what can I do? I never had that problem with dexter and he has practically never peed in the house not even as a small puppy. My kitchen is the only room not carpeted and I have carpet throughout the rest of the house.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi Tess, Weller used to do this as a puppy too. He would be so happy to see anyone he would be jumping around wanting their attention, only to wet himself when they went to stroke him.Also being a boy the wee tended to aim upwards because he would roll on to his back! As long as you can see its excitement/ submission weeing I can promise you she will grow out of it.
I found the only way to reduce the weeing was to warn EVERYONE to ignore the puppy for a good while when new people came in, or when we would come down in the morning or return home from an outing. It was hard but definately helped.
If it is more constant trickling, more like incontinance then a trip to the vet will be in order.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

I think this could be a girl thing as my mums bitch has always done this ,prehaps explain t your vet on your next visit he could suggest something or it could be medical??


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Girls just take a bit longer I think. I can only say now with full confidence that Maggie is fully toilet trained at the age of 11months. So I have a wk off in march and am going to rent a rug doctor and deep clean all my carpets. It's frustrating but just consistently use whatever method is working for u and keep going with it. Emma x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

My dog trainer told me that their bladder is the last muscle to fully develop and get control of. Takes until 16 weeks ish.

Millie used to widdle with excitement too. My carpet was shot to pieces (it wasn't in great condition, but she really finished it off). We have wood throughout now.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Rosie is 14 months and still does this! She just gets too excited. So, I shut her in the kitchen if someone is coming in the house, until she has calmed down, when I get home Itake her straight outside before I even talk to her and I try to make sure she has been out for a wee before visitors arrive. She is a lot better than she used to be (husband's shoes used to get it all the time!), but I've just accepted that its not going to stop now.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I would say she will likely grow out of it,,,,it will just take some time...up to 11 months if Lady got really excited she would do this....actually my cousin used to try to get her to pee by getting her all excited...poor thing.
Also it is common...in my experience, with cockerspaniels that it takes more time, and they are excited pee-ers. I have only ever heard of one dog having this it's whole life.


----------



## EvaClareEva (Oct 11, 2011)

My girl used to do this but as they get older and more confident that should stop but if you do have visitors or something you know she will get excited about keep her in kitchen so it's easier to clear up xxx


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Tess, does she squat deliberately to do a little wee, or is it just leakage? 

Bess has taken a long time to toilet train - she was reliable during the day at 7 months and we are still working on the night (though this is probably my fault for not persisting with the crate).

Maybe girls sometimes take longer?


----------



## doreen (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi l was hoping its just a puppy thing buddy did it in pets at home when one of the assistants came to give him a fuss today, just hope he grows out of it he had a wee before we went so it wasnt as if he was desparate to go it seems to be when hes excited although he his clean in the house now


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Mogdog said:


> Tess, does she squat deliberately to do a little wee, or is it just leakage


That's a good point. With Rosie, when she gets excited, it's like her back knees go weak, she sort of collapses down at the back with excitement and that's when the wee happens. Then she's straight over onto her back in submissive pose. My big scary dog!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

It's leakage actually it isn't a squat, she is quite excitable and just sprinkles away whenever she gets excited. She goes through the whole night in her crate no problem and I have to whisk her out on the garden the minute she wakes and sees or hears me coming- a bit of a race against time!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi, Izzy did this until she was nearly 18 months old and it will happen even now if she has a very full bladder and we arrive with lots of new people to get excited about! This is rare though, so your pup will grow out of it in time.


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Definitely sounds like submissive peeing. The best and hardest thing to do is not to react when she does it. 
She is still very young and competing for your affection with Dexter, and is she getting excited when she gets attention and doing it, if so it will pass as she gets more confident.
Try not to tower over her and lean as this seems to put them in a submissive position and they pee, had a Springer that did this and you had to bend at the knees and go down to greet her when we first came home or she would pee, she was a second dog and did grow out of it.


----------

